# Whats your favorite shrimp?



## chaznsc (Sep 29, 2006)

Mine are the Tiger and CRS.


----------



## starrystarstarr (Dec 18, 2008)

id have to vote for cherry shrimp cause thats all i have kept


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

Amanos! But RCS are great too.


----------



## Chromes03 (Apr 10, 2008)

I seem to have a addict problem..I love them all..whenever I see something I don't have I must get it and always fascinated by them little critters..lol..


----------



## jokosch (Dec 12, 2008)

Hi together,

my favorite is the red nose shrimp.

Regards


----------



## Afyounie (Aug 10, 2007)

CRS for the color and RCS for the prolific breeding. All the other shrimp fall between these two. I just wish I could keep sulawesi shrimp.


----------



## oregon aqua (Jan 30, 2008)

at the moment im into these blueberry ones


----------



## invertedclack (Mar 23, 2008)

It is nearly a tie between Crystal Reds and the Tiger shrimp I have, but I would have to say the Tiger shrimp, because I just love how a few of them keep turning up with red stripes.


----------



## oblongshrimp (Aug 8, 2006)

Blue Tiger Shrimp....picture says it all


----------



## Veneer (Jun 12, 2005)

_Macrobrachium carcinus_, no doubt. Here are some photos of a young one that I had:


----------



## Sunstar (Sep 17, 2008)

My shrimp is shy.

M. Pilimanus is my favourite shrimpy


----------



## southerndesert (Oct 14, 2007)

I think all Freshwater Dwarf Shrimp are my favorites, but Cardinal Shrimp (caridina sp.) are especially nice...


----------



## dougiefresh (Sep 22, 2006)

Crystal Black Shrimp. 

Those cardinals are really nice above too.
def


----------

